# Tropical Canners Jar, unique?



## glopf43 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey all. I posted this on the jars forum but have not heard anything from down there so I wanted to ask if any of you might have come across or heard of a jar like this (see photo). It is a 1/2ga. It is embossed "Tropical Canners" on front, blank on the reverse, with four vertical rib embossings. The diamond "TF" trademark is repeted on the base as well as "538-64"... THANKS!
   By the way, I put up the "Speas Vinegars" I dug-up on eBay. Check it out if you want, item #6158712972 or search for 'speas" (already a $20 bid in the first 8 hours). Thanks, Flassher and Madman for your help and comments about this item!!


----------



## woody (Feb 28, 2005)

A half gallon clear is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars for $10-15.


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Woody! That is a help. I'm still trying to get any info on the Speas 1qt I posted a few days ago. Does the red book say anything about #C2069. By the way, most people call them speas "vinegar" mine says "vinegars" note the 's', any difference?


----------

